# Winter is Coming How do you house fantails?



## blackwidowrose (Sep 23, 2005)

I just got 6 fantails and with the cold coming I would like to know where and how to house my birds. They are in a very wide cage and was wondering if the garage is good enough during the winter if I furnish a heat lamp for them or do I need to make better housing for the winter. I have a bird room but they won't have the room they have now. 

Also any tips anyone can give me I would appreacite it. I have cockateils, finches, and parakeets, and was wondering if their care is close to the same care or can they stand colder temps? 

Please help me out. 

They are beatifull birds and also how do i tell a male from a female. I know I have one pair because they had two babies when I got them. 
Thanks 
Debi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Debi and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for your concern over wintering the pigeons.

Where do keep them now, and where do you live?

Pigeons are generally easy to maintain, but they do have some requirements. They can handle cold and hot weather, my pigeons live in heat over 95 degrees sometimes. But their coop is well ventilated, they have access to an outdoor aviary and shade. Their coop stays pretty much dry, and is predator & wind proofed.

They do need to be free of any kind of air drafts, cold or warm, standing water, and wetness such as from rain. They also need good ventilation. They can maintain heat in cold weather. You should give them approx. 35% corn in their mix as it will help them retain heat.

If you keep them inside, make sure their cage is covered on four sides, sometimes it is best to put them against the wall with only the front open. When I'm rehabbing a bird indoors I usally use heavy towels around the sides and back, depending on the cage I have them in.

I'm going to be getting fantails myself next year and look forward to adopting these beautiful birds. 

How old are your fantails?

You can pick out the males, as they are mostly noisy, and "roo-koo" and dance 360 degrees. They are usually more aggressive and protective of their cubbies or cage, and will defend their territory. They have heavier crops and are usually bigger. Females are quieter, and somewhat smaller. But there are exceptions to the norm. However, if you have both males and females it should be easy to tell the males from females, as they show off alot once they are matured.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Debi, and welcome to this great forum. First off, make sure you don't have your finches, cockatiels, and parakeets around your new pigeons for several weeks just to make sure no disease passes between them.

Re the cold. Living in North Carolina, we have weird weather. Some winters are really cold - temps can go down as low as about 20 degrees, so like Treesa said it will depend on where you live. The pigeons should do fine in a garage as long as it is enclosed (not a carport) without any extra heating. A few years ago, we kept three of ours in our enclosed garage all winter and they did very well. On extremely cold nights, we would wrap their cages with old comforters, blankets, etc., leaving a partial side open for ventilation.

We have 2 aviaries but no enclosed loft. Each fall, my husband makes panels of heavy duty plastic that go up like doors completely around the aviaries. They are made so they can be opened up like doors, so depending on the temperature and overall weather conditions, one or more can be opened up. It has worked very well and they have not suffered from cold or wind. We have to be very careful to open one or more in the mornings when the sun is out because the aviaries can really heat up fast. Hope this helps. maggie


----------

